# Have I Overpriced This?



## OldRider (Jun 25, 2013)

Trying to sell this little Spitfire locally with our online ads, got it priced at 60 dollars, no bites at all. Grips are wrong, I found this baby with only one Schwinn scripted grip. Rebuilt top to bottom but not touching the old frame repair, it held my adult weight just fine. Am I asking too much? What is it worth?


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 25, 2013)

Price sounds right to the right  buyer. Unfortunately jobs are few and scarce and there are a lot of people hurting for cash. I  have seen some really  nice bikes go unsold. The price was very fair but they weren't able to sell them. I have several items on Craigslist and I am getting no buyers only scammer email me.  It is a sign of whats to come. Don't believe anything that comes from the La Bamba camp. Almost all of our elected officials are on the take (completely legal becaused they legalized it).


----------



## tailhole (Jun 25, 2013)

*Raise the price*

Try $80 or $120.  I have done this many times when things don't sell, raise the price.  For some reason it seems to add value to the item in the buyer's mind.  If you feel bad or like a gouger, you can always lower the price when they get out their wallets and really make their day.  I learned this trick from an old motorcycle flipper, he's done it for decades.  
Worth a shot.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it's priced fair, but I bet the frame repair and patch clamps would scare off most average non bike enthusiasts. Not a big deal to someone with metal working skills.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2013)

no.not at all.i think 60.00-80.00 dolars is a decent price.ive had problems over the years trying to sell these small girls schwinns,especially 24 inchers,but hang in there im sure there is a buyer out there with this bike in mind.


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe you just need a bigger audience.  Have you thought about trying eBay?


----------



## videoranger (Jun 26, 2013)

That frame "repair" is a real mess. The insane looking metal piece over the burnt up tubes would scare off a junk collector. Not trying to be mean, but you'd really have to want that particular model (which  is not rare) and if it was the last one left on the planet maybe it would sell as a complete bike. It looks like it's parts time for that old girl IMHO.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2013)

*oops*



videoranger said:


> That frame "repair" is a real mess. The insane looking metal piece over the burnt up tubes would scare off a junk collector. Not trying to be mean, but you'd really have to want that particular model (which  is not rare) and if it was the last one left on the planet maybe it would sell as a complete bike. It looks like it's parts time for that old girl IMHO.




never pulled up the picture to see this,thats going to be a hard sell to anyone.


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 26, 2013)

Your True Friends would tell  you

OldRider, Yes it is Overpriced, Its a 24" girls bike with Frame Damage. 
Kind of like asking if you can sell a piece of glass for top price that is only broken a little bit.

If I owned that bike I would turn it into a Boys bike as long as I have to repair it anyway. I would fit some kind of tank on it and give it (for free) to smaller person who really wanted an old classic style bike, and would appreciate it. Payment like that would pay you ten times more than any cash you would get from selling it.

Put it up for adoption, Just a thought. 
Good Luck


----------



## OldRider (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input folks! Just to be PERFECTLY clear, I was not trying to hoodwink anyone, in the ad I posted these exact pictures along with a description of the frame damage. The bike is a 20 inch model, not a 24 inch, I've sold many many bikes over the years but this was my first American bike I had up for grabs. My Canadian 20 inchers after a rebuild sell for about 40 dollars, I can see now I should have priced this one like my others. Thanks again!


----------



## bike (Jun 26, 2013)

*balloon?*

I would think an s2 wheelset would be worth that-


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2013)

Probably e bay for parts would be the best way to go.I am not a fan of parting bikes but I think this one qualifies.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 27, 2013)

*!*

Actually the 20" balloon tire front fenders are bringing around $150 because they are hard to find for cycle truck projects. Guys are using these and rolling out the ducktail themselves because the ducktail schwinn 20" front fenders are selling for around$225. Crazy but they really are hard to find just like the 22 tooth cycle truck chainring.


----------



## bike (Jun 27, 2013)

*these fenders are generally NOT used for*



widpanic02 said:


> Actually the 20" balloon tire front fenders are bringing around $150 because they are hard to find for cycle truck projects. Guys are using these and rolling out the ducktail themselves because the ducktail schwinn 20" front fenders are selling for around$225. Crazy but they really are hard to find just like the 22 tooth cycle truck chainring.




mini phantoms or trucks cause they are too small- at least in mexperiencece of owning several of all 3 types of fenders (REAL truck are actually thicker to withstand the stand and early post war balloon are bigger.) I could be wrong


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 27, 2013)

*!*

Yeah they are a little smaller but they get the job done in a pinch and they can be manipulated to look very similar.


----------

